# Member of the Week Sign Up Thread



## Alison (Jul 11, 2006)

We do this on another forum I belong to and it's quite fun! 

Each week a new member of TPF will be spotlighted and we all get to ask them questions and request that they post pictures of items we select (for example, contents of your fridge, items in the trunk of your car, etc). To participate, you can reply to this thread or shoot me a PM and I will get a list together and select the first member next week. Questions can range from serious to silly, and if you're willing to partake in the photo option let me know as it's a bit more time consuming and you can choose to just answer questions if you prefer. This is a really fun way to get to know other members of TPF a bit better


----------



## GoM (Jul 11, 2006)

Haha

I am game for anything and everything you send to me, newbie status and everything


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in. I have lots of spare time.


----------



## Arch (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll be up for the Q&A..... no pics tho.... the government are watching me :crazy: ... :greenpbl:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in as well, but probably don't have time for taking pictures.


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## morydd (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm game. I mostly shoot film, so the pics may, or may not happen, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

So...can we NOMINATE people?


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 12, 2006)

this is a great idea ... I´m in too ...


----------



## Reverend (Jul 12, 2006)

in.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 12, 2006)

YES please I need all the friends I can get


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 12, 2006)

i'll play too... i'm usually on at work, so the photos will have to come in the evenings...


----------



## Alison (Jul 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> So...can we NOMINATE people?



Nope, it's voluntary  Doesn't mean you can't pressure them to sign up though :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Nope, it's voluntary  Doesn't mean you can't pressure them to sign up though :mrgreen:



Ok. :mrgreen: 

JOE! SKY! KELOX! JOCOSE! GET YER BUTTS IN HERE AND SIGN UP!


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok. :mrgreen:
> 
> JOE! SKY! KELOX! JOCOSE! GET YER BUTTS IN HERE AND SIGN UP!



Wouldn't it make more sense to post OUTSIDE the thread if you want them to visit it?


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

omeletteman said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it make more sense to post OUTSIDE the thread if you want them to visit it?



Oh, don't worry...I'll be talkin to em all. :mrgreen: Plus a few more people.  There are a lot of people I'd like to see interviewed.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in.....sounds fun Alison!  : )


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd like to do it.. I don't know that many would care tho. I will take pictures


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jul 12, 2006)

Sod it I'll do it.


----------



## Arch (Jul 12, 2006)

bigfatbadger said:
			
		

> Sod it I'll do it.



  dont ya just love how enthusiastic us british are!


----------



## Alison (Jul 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> dont ya just love how enthusiastic us british are!


 
It gives the forum that extra spark


----------



## Chiller (Jul 12, 2006)

Im in, as long as I dont have to take pics of my crawlspace.


----------



## tekzero (Jul 12, 2006)

in as long as i DO have to take pix of my crawlspace.


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Im in, as long as I dont have to take pics of my crawlspace.



Don't tell me scary ol' halloween nut, chiller is afraid of the spiders in his crawlspace?


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 12, 2006)

Sure!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Don't tell me scary ol' halloween nut, chiller is afraid of the spiders in his crawlspace?



um...uh... nah.. it is so packed with corpses, coffins and gravestones, I cant get in there.  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Jul 12, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> um...uh... nah.. it is so packed with corpses, coffins and gravestones, I cant get in there.  :lmao:


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jul 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> dont ya just love how enthusiastic us british are!



I can't help it, it's bred into me to be thoroughly miserable about everything and obsessed with the weather.


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 12, 2006)

hell, why not. Sounds like good fun


----------



## nitefly (Jul 12, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## zedin (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds fun!  I am soo in.


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 12, 2006)

bah! no way I would do something like this!


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not not not not in ;-)

in case that's over your head, it means I'm in


----------



## jocose (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm hep.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 12, 2006)

Me too (although I may live to regret it, and can't guarantee anything on the photo front)


----------



## GoM (Jul 12, 2006)

Seems like I'm one of few who is willing to do the photos 

Come on people, sense of adventure! It's only the internet, where the likes of Charles Manson and Michael Jackson meet on Yahoo Chat and exchange credit card numbers! What could POSSIBLY go wrong on the internet!?


----------



## doenoe (Jul 13, 2006)

ok, im in


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 15, 2006)

*Nods*


----------



## jocose (Jul 16, 2006)

So, I think that Alison might b just goofing on us...when are we gonna actually start this shindig??


----------



## JJP (Jul 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> dont ya just love how enthusiastic us british are!


Lmao!  
Sounds like fun!


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 16, 2006)

who's first?


----------



## Alison (Jul 16, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> So, I think that Alison might b just goofing on us...when are we gonna actually start this shindig??



Monday...you guys are so impatient


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm definetly in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## bace (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm in. Questions and Pictures.


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 17, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Monday...you guys are so impatient


it's monday now. :bounce:


----------



## Corry (Jul 17, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> it's monday now. :bounce:



And it's started already, you nut.


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 17, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> And it's started already, you nut.




found it.


















:mrgreen:


----------



## hot shot (Jul 17, 2006)

i am in


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 17, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> i am in


in am i

still works.... eh?


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 17, 2006)

count me in too!  i think i'll be willing to take pictures, but what exactly would we take pictures of?


----------



## Alison (Jul 17, 2006)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> count me in too!  i think i'll be willing to take pictures, but what exactly would we take pictures of?



Whatever the members of TPF request :mrgreen: Anything from the contents of your fridge to the view from you window to a flower down the street


----------



## thebeginning (Jul 17, 2006)

that sounds fun 

i'll do it as long as it's nothing too odd


----------



## joyride (Jul 17, 2006)

count me in...except im alwasy late becasue of work


----------



## Mansi (Jul 18, 2006)

sounds like fun! i'd be happy to be a part of it


----------



## surfingfireman (Jul 18, 2006)

Count me in.  Like I have said before in other threads, I have been a memeber here for 3 years but no one knows me because I hardly ever post anything.  This could actually prompt me to change that...


----------



## WNK (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd be up for it


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm in, but I'm boring 













or am i?


----------



## Corry (Jul 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I'm in, but I'm boring
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah...you're TOTALLY boring.


----------



## spako (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in too! sounds really funny!


----------



## Philip Weir (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm IN, IN, IN,  In fact so far in I'm excited. Great concept. That's me below, if you wanted a good looking bloke.


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 23, 2006)

I am a noob and certainly should come way after the veterans here, but I am in.


----------



## summers_enemy (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like fun, count me in!


----------



## JamesD (Jul 24, 2006)

Uhmm... Sure!  Do you really want to know what's in my fridge, though?  I mean, seriously, even *I* am not sure I want to know!  :???:


----------



## BubblePixel (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm in - I'm in - I'm in!!!


----------



## ShootHoops (Jul 24, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Alex06 (Jul 26, 2006)

sounds cool why not? :thumbup:


----------



## chris82 (Sep 19, 2006)

im defo in but my camras busted,ill be gettin anew one in abot 3 weeks a *real *one...like cannon..lordy lordy i cant wait


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2006)

Becky's in... photos and all!


----------



## nyyphan (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd be game for it


----------



## Rob (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll have a go, when you've got through the list!!

Rob


----------



## Indecent Exposures (Sep 19, 2006)

Good heavens there's lots of replies... Count me in for the photos too - will be fun to see what you lot ask! 

Judging by the fact that this is the 73rd post, I think we're probably about up to next summer?

Chris


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess I am game...I'm kind of a boring person though lol


----------



## Claff (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll play, which means my turn will come up sometime in 2009.


----------



## V.Alonso (Sep 19, 2006)

im in.....


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 19, 2006)

My photos arnt all that great but Im in!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 19, 2006)

WTF? I didn't see this thread until today... OK, I'm in also.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 20, 2006)

im up for it...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 20, 2006)

Cool...sounds like fun!  IN....


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds like fun! Count me in too.


----------



## boris152 (Sep 22, 2006)

OH! OH! Let the new guys play too!

I'm in.


----------



## JIP (Sep 22, 2006)

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 24, 2006)

After much thought I think I would like to be in on this too!  

Not sure what questions anyone would ask me though!  I have a pretty boring life!


----------



## chris82 (Sep 24, 2006)

i got my cam fixed so im deff in,i cant wait to see some of the things you all want us to take pictures of


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2006)

Who's gonna make a list and put some dates on it then?? Looks like we might have some time to go!!!

Rob


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 29, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> WTF? I didn't see this thread until today... OK, I'm in also.


that goes for me too, In


----------



## Hyperion (Sep 29, 2006)

Oooo... me too... I'm in


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 20, 2006)

You can put me on the list.  I can do pics, too.


----------



## JenniferLynn84 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh neat! I'd love to do this, both questions and photos!


----------



## chris82 (Oct 26, 2006)

Bump,For the new members.

I just counted how many members there is between andrea(curent MOTW)and me,and its over 52!*52!!*Thats like...over a year!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 26, 2006)

Count me in too. It should be vey nice...


----------



## his4ever (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## nabero (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in :sillysmi:


----------



## Lars Leber (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Puscas (Mar 26, 2007)

IAMIN








Pascal


----------

